# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  CSKA vs Sporting!

## Welf

Moscow football team CSKA will play in UEFA cup final game, this happens for the first time in the history of Russian football, i think it s worth to be mentioned, not everything is so bad even Portugal:Russia-7:1 will be forgoten if CSKA wins, let's hope for better  ::   
Keep fingers crossed!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Did you mean soccer team?

----------


## Vlacko

I think that CSKA deserved to play in that final. They were absolute fantastic team through all seson, so I think that UEFA trophy should be in their shelf... GO CSKA!!!  ::

----------


## possopo

they lost in basketball one hour ago  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Goooo Зенит!

----------


## Греческо

> Did you mean soccer team?

 No. He means *FOOTBALL*. 
Soccer? lol Only North Americans call it like that.

----------


## Греческо

It is a very difficult game for CSKA, especially now that Sporting play at their home, Jose Alvalade stadium. But CSKA have a chance if they have a good game.

----------


## Welf

The game of the century is to begin soon!!! Possibly russian teams wont have such great chance any more, let's support CSKA in this historical match for all Russian football!!!! 
Ребята, поддержим наш футбол, поболеем за Россию!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

CSKA WON 3-1! Wooohooo! Abromovitsj gets another trophey in his pocket!

----------


## Geoduck

> Soccer? lol Only North Americans call it like that.

 Well, true.  But so what?  It's our language now, anyways.

----------


## scotcher

Nah. You like weren't looking after it properly, so we took it back.

----------


## Welf

> CSKA WON 3-1! Wooohooo! Abromovitsj gets another trophey in his pocket!

 NOT Abramovitch, but all Russia!!!! What a great success!!!!!!!! 
I hope this is only the beginning, and soon russian teams will win all european cups!!!! 
Thank you CSKA for such present for us, *WE LL NEVER FORGET!!!!*

----------


## Греческо

Very nice game. 
Congratulations to CSKA  ::  . I was happy about that.

----------


## Oleg

Да, наши выиграли! Привезли кубок в Россию и сейчас возят по всей стране. Сегодня возили на Кубань.

----------


## possopo

informed journalists are saying that russia is going to get tougher in football because putin asked oligarkhs to put a bit of money in domestic buisnesses and sports if they don't want to end in prison.

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Did you mean soccer team?   No. He means *FOOTBALL*. 
> Soccer? lol Only North Americans call it like that.

 I hate to break it to you but it is not just North Americans who call it soccer. Most of the English speaking world calls it scoccer. Why? Because it's soccer, that's why. You see every good Australian knows that " Football" means the mans game played with the oval shaped ball i.e.  Rugby, Australian Rules Football or Gridiron (American football) And soccer is the girly man weak chinned sport that parents actually encourage their kids to play. Actually no real true Aussie would ever be caught dead with a soccer ball at the park. That would be only for sissy's and recent English immigrants!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Actually no real true Aussie would ever be caught dead with a soccer ball at the park. That would be only for sissy's and recent English immigrants!!!

 And that is why you suck at it.

----------


## DDT

That's exactly right, well at least that's what people say about my personal soccer skills since I manage to instinctivly catch any ball with my hands, that happens to come my way, before I boot it.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I meant you as in Australia. What you personally do with balls that come into your hand, I do not want to know!

----------


## scotcher

There are over 6 billion people on this planet, and most of them call it football (or футбол, or futebol, or f

----------


## DDT

Oh dear, I almost forgot that us Colonials are nothing but cannon fodder to British aristocracy. 
But aren't  Scottish, Scotcher?    
Oh, I forgot the "you"!

----------


## scotcher

Huh?  
Я не понимаю вопрос  ::

----------


## DDT

> Huh?  
> Я не понимаю вопрос

 Aren't *you* Scottish? .......I meant.

----------


## scotcher

Yeah I am, but so what? There's no contradiction between being Scottish and British, so I'm perfectly entitled to use snooty expressions such as 'upity colonials'  ::

----------


## DDT

Oh! OK, just checking..................I might be going there soon.

----------


## scotcher

To Scotland? Cool, have fun. Don't forget your waterproofs though  ::

----------


## DDT

I am looking forward to it. I hope it is not too wet, we will be filming for a documentary in some small town.

----------


## Греческо

> Originally Posted by Греческо        Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Did you mean soccer team?   No. He means *FOOTBALL*. 
> Soccer? lol Only North Americans call it like that.   I hate to break it to you but it is not just North Americans who call it soccer. Most of the English speaking world calls it scoccer. Why? Because it's soccer, that's why. You see every good Australian knows that " Football" means the mans game played with the oval shaped ball i.e.  Rugby, Australian Rules Football or Gridiron (American football) And soccer is the girly man weak chinned sport that parents actually encourage their kids to play. Actually no real true Aussie would ever be caught dead with a soccer ball at the park. That would be only for sissy's and recent English immigrants!!!

 I forgot to mention Australia  :P . Football (or however you want to call it - I call it ποδόσφαιρο) is not just a sport as Americans or Australians think of sports. It is a way of life in most parts of the world.  
-And I don't think USA and Australia are a sample of countries that men are masculine   ::  - 
You can call football some weird sports played with hands noone will force you to do the opposite.

----------


## Zhenya

This reminds me of Feofan...

----------


## Греческо

What is that?

----------


## Zhenya

Феофан Грек, just a character from a movie... 
I don' know why I was reminded of him though   ::

----------


## DDT

> [ 
> -And I don't think USA and Australia are a sample of countries that men are masculine   -

 I'm not going to argue with someone from a country whose national symbol are men with a gun slung over their shoulders wearing pretty white skirts with huge pom-poms on the toes of their shoes.

----------


## Греческо

> Originally Posted by Греческо  [ 
> -And I don't think USA and Australia are a sample of countries that men are masculine   -   I'm not going to argue with someone from a country whose national symbol are men with a gun slung over their shoulders wearing pretty white skirts with huge pom-poms on the toes of their shoes.

 Noone will tell you. The educated world knows what Greece and Australia are so if a few people are believe some things they have the right to, noone cares about them. 
At least these men with white skirts have a masculine voice. When I hear Australian news on TV I can't recognise if the one is talking is woman or man  :P .

----------


## DDT

That's funny. This is because only our most "masculine" type of Aussie woman is usually the type to "make it" show "biz".

----------

